
Ask HN: Who would be up for a co-founder meeting in San Francisco? - montbonnot
Hi, there&#x27;s no real solutions out there to meet a co-founder so what do you guys think about old fashion style meetups? We all get together in one place and chat.<p>How many people are looking for a co-founder here? A lot I bet. Having a network is great, but it&#x27;s not enough since you have to convince your friends to quite their jobs and work for free with no guarantee... there&#x27;s the network of friends and a network of wannabe entrepreneurs.<p>You&#x27;re looking for a co-founder? I do. He or she does too. Then let&#x27;s meetup in our respective cities.<p>Who wants to meet in SF?
======
sharemywin
Columbus, OH.

~~~
sharemywin
"Then let's meetup in our respective cities."

I just posted my city like it mentions in the original post...thanks for the
downvote!!!

